# 4" nail spotter



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

would guys buy a 4" spotter if avaible id rather use a 3"& 4" spotter than 2"&3" what you guys think?


----------



## mudslingr (Jul 18, 2010)

I'm with ya on that one !:thumbsup:


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

I definitely think the 4 inch is a good idea. I have the columbia 2and3 which I use all the time for first and second coat, then I finish with the drywall master 5.5 inch which gives an awesome finish.


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

yes. with wheels and then I would sell my 2''er


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

Come on Columbia make up that 4" spotter it would be sweet.:thumbup:


----------



## Square Foot (Jul 1, 2012)

TapeTech used to have a 4" utility box but stopped selling it due to lack of interest.

Personally, I dislike expanding that wide over something so small.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Square Foot said:


> TapeTech used to have a 4" utility box but stopped selling it due to lack of interest.
> 
> Personally, I dislike expanding that wide over something so small.


For me I like the idea of my sander wipeing where it needs and covers all, just one 2inch box and hand sweep for final,
I laugh when I see a entire six blade knife doing nails big blotches, oh apprentice the tiny little screw only needs covering and if your entire sand paper covers while you sand its faster, guy who taught me from the beginning I thank


----------



## cracker (Nov 3, 2013)

I have one. never used it. Got it off ebay bout 6 mos back. The thing is i don't know how to hook it up! Its got two thumb screws. Will not work with a box handle or spotter pole. When i get sometime ill figure it out


----------



## icerock drywall (Nov 13, 2010)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> For me I like the idea of my sander wipeing where it needs and covers all, just one 2inch box and hand sweep for final,
> I laugh when I see a entire six blade knife doing nails big blotches, oh apprentice the tiny little screw only needs covering and if your entire sand paper covers while you sand its faster, guy who taught me from the beginning I thank


I don't want it for my nails


----------



## mld (Jul 2, 2012)

Me either, I bite mine.


----------



## croozer (Jun 7, 2009)

*4" spotter*

I reckon it would be the bomb. I have asked Aaron @ Columbia a couple of time about one, but no reply. Great for spotting, straightflex, patching scratches etc etc. Lets get this happening.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

sdrdrywall said:


> would guys buy a 4" spotter if avaible id rather use a 3"& 4" spotter than 2"&3" what you guys think?


Is a screw not only 3/8 of a inch wide

Since I'm getting old, I shall start out like this,,,,,

Once upon a time,,,, the mud was a S.O.B to sand, and it was easy to burr up the paper. So the principle was to finish wide. (usually 6" knife finish). You would sand down one side of nail stroke, then the other side, as not to burr up the paper. If stroke out was to small back then (smaller than width of sanding head) the sanding head would sand on both sides of nail stroke, causing the paper to burr.
The last coat was a sanding coat,,,, these days the muds are soft as chit,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,no need for massive build outs.

But if your market is like my market.

then their using lite weight drywall, where they pump more air in it, then charge you more money for it. The surface of the rock with it's recycled paper and air filled core. Looks rougher than the surface of the moon. Then the painters use flat based paint instead of primer, bc primer cost to much money. So the DWC tell u not to use your nail spotters no more, bc of the non-primed rock shows where the nail runs are too much,,,,,, ok,,,, I'm ranting now

Stupid trade,,,,,, they throw some dirt between 2 sheets of paper, and they expect u to make it look like it fell from heaven:furious:

theres my 2 bucks worth, no need for a 4 inch spotter


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

2buck IS BACK:clap::clap::clap:

nice to see you buddy


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> theres my 2 bucks worth, no need for a 4 inch spotter


OK then, lets just say we want a 4" utility box


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> OK then, lets just say we want a 4" utility box


Drywallmasters 5.5 box :thumbsup:


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

cazna said:


> Drywallmasters 5.5 box :thumbsup:


too big for my needs I want a 5" one


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

keke said:


> too big for my needs I want a 5" one


Fuss pot, I don't get it??

People want a 4 box, Why?? Use a 5.5 and once sanded leaves a nice 3.5 ish wide layer nicely edge sanded.

And you say a 5.5 is to big and you want one half an inch smaller?? What for Dude?? Do tell??


----------



## keke (Mar 7, 2012)

for these kind of boards
the perfect one will be the 4.5" and 5" :yes:


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

Duct tape will fix it. Get a 5.5" and put duct tape on the blade to narrow down the throat size. And away you go.:thumbsup:


----------



## brendon (Feb 8, 2013)

Just got myself a brand new 4inch utility box from intex yesterday. Because they now deal exclusively with columbia they were clearing out all tapetech tools real cheap. Got in a bit to late, nearly sold out of everything but had 2 utility boxes left out back so grabbed both of them for $250 each. I'm doing alot of perforated board at the moment so will be very useful for me. They were never in the intex catalogue so I never knew the even existed till yesterday otherwise I would of got 1 alot sooner.


----------

